# delete illustrator cs2 tryuot version



## marisa garcia (May 1, 2007)

hi, last month i downloaded the illustrator cs2 tryout version, which ended 2 days ago. know i have bought it, and i cant´t install it!!! Every time i want to open it, it says that my 30 day tryout has expired. The computer doesn´t recogize the new illustrator, doesn´t ask me for the serial number, and it opens the tryout version instead!!!

please, if anyone knows what is the problem and what do i have to do, please tell me, help me, i am desperate!!!!

thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like you need to contact adobe and ask what is the procedure to get your purchased copy to work.


----------

